# Travel Insurance for the Over 70's



## Jaguar (Jun 18, 2020)

Can anyone please help? I am looking for travel insurance for when I winter in the Algarve and a few short trips in France/Spain. I tried 'Annual Multi-trip' on various "Compare This with That.com" websites, with no results. Can anybody recommend a company and is 'Single Trip' better?


----------



## Deleted member 27480 (Jun 18, 2020)

Have a look at Money Saving Expert for advice.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Jun 18, 2020)

Stay sure was the only one I could get for us (James is over 70 and we wanted a few countries outside EU).  It cost in the region of £1200 ... Eye watering.  A frI end got a quote from them and multi trip was restricted on trip length ... 100 days, I think.  So single trip may be cheaper.
Good luck navigating this minefield.


----------



## oppy (Jun 18, 2020)

+ 1 (2) for Staysure


----------



## QFour (Jun 18, 2020)

Caravan Club ..


----------



## 2cv (Jun 19, 2020)

Worth having a look at Allclear


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 19, 2020)

Nationwide has been good for us. Pay extra for extra trip length, pre-existing medical conditions and so on, but cheaper than other quotes.


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 19, 2020)

Years ago Bradford & Bingley building society used to be good for oldies, if u can find or access them these days!!


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 19, 2020)

We have the "free" insurance with the Nationwide Flexplus account too. It gives cover for vehicle breakdown, White goods, mobile phones and foreign travel as far as I remember. I think we pay approximately £13 month for the account but get interest on the money we have in it so it is ok for us. We also pay extra for OH being over 70 and for some pre-existing conditions but it still works out well for us.


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 19, 2020)

Jo001 said:


> We have the "free" insurance with the Nationwide Flexplus account too. It gives cover for vehicle breakdown, White goods, mobile phones and foreign travel as far as I remember. I think we pay approximately £13 month for the account but get interest on the money we have in it so it is ok for us. We also pay extra for OH being over 70 and for some pre-existing conditions but it still works out well for us.


White goods, are u sure!!
Good for the rest though, agreed.


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 19, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> White goods, are u sure!!
> Good for the rest though, agreed.


It covered them when we opened the account a few years ago, there have been a few changes over the years though, so best to check what is included currently!


----------



## Carrerasax (Jun 19, 2020)

Jo001 said:


> It covered them when we opened the account a few years ago, there have been a few changes over the years though, so best to check what is included currently!


Think ur lucky then!!


----------



## Jo001 (Jun 21, 2020)

Carrerasax said:


> Think ur lucky then!!


Just checked, they have dropped off the benefits. But the breakdown cover for the cars and the van, plus the travel insurance (even with having to buy the extended trip and the pre-existing conditions cover) still makes it a decent deal for us.


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks for all your help everyone.  Single trip is obviously the best option for 'winter away' and  Allclear are looking best so far. Still eye watering though at £700ish for 120 days. Stay safe and hope we can all get mobile again soon.


----------



## barge1914 (Jun 26, 2020)

Jaguar said:


> Thanks for all your help everyone.  Single trip is obviously the best option for 'winter away' and  Allclear are looking best so far. Still eye watering though at £700ish for 120 days. Stay safe and hope we can all get mobile again soon.


Does that include or exclude Covid? And if it excludes Covid for healthcare does it still include repatriation for Covid reasons?


----------



## Jaguar (Jun 26, 2020)

It excludes all Covid related stuff and travelling against FCO advice. I don't have the full spec yet as I was researching for a trip in January 2021.


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 26, 2020)

I have travelled happily for the last 5 years thinking my banks insurance covered me I asked for 90 days when I started the account got it didn't realise it was only for first year so have travelled in blissfull ignorance until my last trip and having turned 70 checked the details, , I ended up with saga couple of issues diabetes BP etc thought £350 was quite dear but maybe not but it was annual policy starting in Jan so may manage to go again in September ?


----------



## vindiboy (Jun 26, 2020)

I had  to visit a Doctor in Spain in Feb this year , I had a chest infection , it cost me 50 Euros for the Doctor and 28 Euros for the Prescription Antibiotics, I only had the EI 11  or whatever it is called so paid out of my own pocket, puts it into perspective though doesn't it.


----------



## in h (Jun 29, 2020)

Jaguar said:


> Thanks for all your help everyone.  Single trip is obviously the best option for 'winter away' and  Allclear are looking best so far. Still eye watering though at £700ish for 120 days. Stay safe and hope we can all get mobile again soon.


Have you looked at what it would cost through Nationwide? I can't believe it would be anything like that much.


----------

